# Will there be problems with my application?



## taram (26 Sep 2016)

Hi there!

I have applied to the military before but for personal reasons (got married, civilian pilot training, etc) decided not to go through with it. After some time working non-flying jobs within civilian aviation and most recently completing my commercial pilot license I have decided that I will apply once again for the military as it is always something that I have wanted to do, for a plethora of reasons, only this time armed with experience in aviation and the knowledge that I am actually quite mechanically inclined and would more than likely be a better applicant for a technical position than a flying position. (Finished the CPL anyway because I absolutely HATE leaving a job unfinished)

I have applied theough the NCM-SEP program as an Aviation Systems Technician and passed my CFAT on Monday. On Friday, I recieved an email saying that I have been selected for further processing and should hear from the recruiting office within 5 business days to schedule a medical.

I have a few questions;

1) I think I may be overweight. I am 5'2 and around 150-155 (down from 165-170, I have been trying hard to change my diet and lose weight) How will this affect my medical?

2) I have had issues with depression in the past, but never gotten diagnosed or prescribed any medication. I saw a therapist for the first time ever a few months ago and after a few sessions I was great. Will this adversely affect my medical?

If this is the wrong place to post this, please do let me know and I will do better with post placement in the future.


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2016)

winging_away said:
			
		

> 1) I think I may be overweight.



Medical Standards are discussed below. As always, best to contact Recruiting.

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0
2 pages.

can my weight affect my medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120516.0

"overweight" women and applying  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114465.0

Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89279/post-876434.html#msg876434

Medical Standards - Weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93013.0
2 pages.

Strange body shape or am I overweight? Need some help  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27332.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Forces "fat camp"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113364.0

Body Fat  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21881.0

Fat troops  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.0
13 pages.

BMI
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R5xvVtyWCoyN8QfehI6oAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMI

Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vhhwVtTzGoqN8Qecp47gBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+fitness

Fat
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+leadership&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TC1wVujdAouN8Qf2uo7QAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Fat

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
20 pages.

Extra weight  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121440.0

etc...



			
				winging_away said:
			
		

> 2) I have had issues with depression in the past, but never gotten diagnosed or prescribed any medication. I saw a therapist for the first time ever a few months ago and after a few sessions I was great. Will this adversely affect my medical?



The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0
15 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## DAA (26 Sep 2016)

winging_away said:
			
		

> I have applied theough the NCM-SEP program as an Aviation Systems Technician and passed my CFAT on Monday.
> I have a few questions;
> 
> 1) I think I may be overweight. I am 5'2 and around 150-155 (down from 165-170, I have been trying hard to change my diet and lose weight) How will this affect my medical?
> ...



First of all, AVN Tech NCM STEP is not an available entry plan option at this time, so you can forget about the Paid Education part of your application and this should have been mentioned to you.  Weight, really is not an issue these days, so long as you have no health problems associated with it and are reasonably physically fit and active.

I won't touch the other part of your question other than to say, if you make this a topic of conversation, you will be depressed.  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0.html


----------



## taram (26 Sep 2016)

Thank you for your responses. Nobody has mentioned or pointed out that is not an available option; I saw the entry plan under "Entry Plans" on the job description on the website. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/aviationsystemstechnician-46

While it is disappointing that you say it's not an option, it's not the end if the world (to me anyway) that paid education won't be available. 

My next question, then, is would I just get processed like any other NCM applicant? If that makes sense? Since I have "been selected for further processing"? Does this mean that my application will take longer because I messed up?

Thank you again for your responses.


----------



## DAA (26 Sep 2016)

winging_away said:
			
		

> Thank you for your responses. Nobody has mentioned or pointed out that is not an available option; I saw the entry plan under "Entry Plans" on the job description on the website.
> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/aviationsystemstechnician-46
> While it is disappointing that you say it's not an option, it's not the end if the world (to me anyway) that paid education won't be available.
> My next question, then, is would I just get processed like any other NCM applicant? If that makes sense? Since I have "been selected for further processing"? Does this mean that my application will take longer because I messed up?
> Thank you again for your responses.



You will most likely be processed no different than anyone else and as the NCM STEP option wasn't available, it may have been removed right from the start of your online application.  Seeing as you have already received the email indicating approval for continued processing, then you are on the right track and this is a reasonable indication that you did well on your CFAT.

Your application will not take longer because of your online choices.   Good luck on your continued processing.


----------



## taram (26 Sep 2016)

Thank you very much, I truly appreciate it!


----------

